

Anybody else compete in RailsRumble? - kapitti

If so - link your apps - I'd love to see what other HN readers were able to pull off.  Our team submitted the following site:<p>http://meetinbetween.us/<p>The wrap-up of the event can be found here: http://andrewkavanaugh.com/?p=12<p>If you competed, let's see your apps and hear your stories.  If you didn't compete, don't forget to go vote on http://railsrumble.com
======
markbao
I did.

<http://inspiresme.r08.railsrumble.com>

Solo developer, started 24 hours late. Was quite the experience though.

I'm thinking of organizing a distributed hacking weekend every few months that
isn't with a competition or prizes or anything but it's more like a
environment where there are a bunch of various hackers working on projects,
with an IRC backchannel as the community.

~~~
kapitti
Maybe hackerweek - the 48 hour constraint was a bit too tight for anything
with decent scope. I'm happy with what our team cranked out, but looking back,
I wish we would have had more time to iterate the views further.

Either way - count me.

------
sheriff
I worked with a few awesome folks in Providence, RI to produce
<http://twalala.com> \- Twitter with a mute button.

All four of us are avid Twitter users, and had frequently run into situations
where we wanted to put a muzzle on some of the folks we followed, without
going so far as un-following them. Whether you want to block all tweets
containing spoilers for your favorite TV show, or if you temporarily want to
mute a drunk co-worker, twalala gives you that power. (We also added a
whitelist, so things like mentions of your name can always get through.)

AFAIAC, the big wins were (a) working with a team of friends that I hadn't had
the chance to collaborate with before, and (b) building something that we all
wanted to exist... and now that it does exists, we all use it every day.
Winning some contest prizes would be great, too, but we all agree that the
experience was well worthwhile, regardless.

------
ben_h
I was in a team of four, we built Twippet: <http://railsrumble.twippet.com>

It's code sharing over the twitter network. Throw up some code snippets, enter
your twitter creds (pass not stored) to verify your twitter account and scrape
your followings, and then you get a twitter-feed-esque list of searchable,
taggable code snippets.

~~~
ben_h
(the irritating html-escaping bug will be fixed as soon as voting's over -
couldn't squeeze the fix inside 10 lines!)

------
laktek
We also competeted, our app is <http://myconfapp.com> \- It's a social
conference management platform.

Our experiences about the Rails Rumble is here :
<http://vesess.com/blog/2008/10/21/rocking-with-rails-rumble/>

------
bscofield
Solo here, on <http://foreverhome.r08.railsrumble.com/>

Several of my coworkers also competed - details here:
<http://www.viget.com/blog/viget-rumbles>

------
bigthboy
I didn't compete in it but I was very impressed with what some of these people
pumped out, and some of them looked like they didn't even really have any
history on the scene and they still made impressive apps.

~~~
michaelneale
I think its an awesome way to try out and idea and throw it out there. The
time constraints make it accessible to those without a lot of spare time. Love
it.

------
Godino
There is a nice app - <http://www.quotag.com> It has been an inspiration for
some apps competing in rails rumble.

